# Who is Jennifer Granholm?



## 4pwr (Mar 29, 2001)

Never heard of her before she got the nomination. Is she really part of McNamaras good ole boy machine? What is she like? What is her agenda? Where the hell did she come from?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 4pwr _
> * Where the hell did she come from? *



Canada


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

You asked "What is she like?" 

A Bad Dream!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

No Swamp Monster.....you wake up from a bad dream


----------



## IT pimp 2002 (Apr 2, 2002)

She is not good for our state here gang and she has much higher goals for her own adgenda, more specificly Washington. Kind of like the Clintons as far as policy and ethics and you have seen the blood trail they have left. I am ammazed at the voting public and there ability to vote for someone that looks good, instead of looking at the real facts and making a true business decission. Then they find out that he's a dope smokin, draft dodging, womanizer AND THEY VOTE THIS FOOL IN AGAIN. He should be held responsible for 9/11 !!!
The sad thing is she caters to the voters and will be our next gov. 
History repeats it's self. Anyone catch the Mayor of Detroit talking about the memo regarding 20% black appointment garrentee's. 
Not that there was a better choice for the city of Det. but he sure sounded like the C. Young era and you all remember that mess.


----------



## Recurve (Dec 6, 2000)

IT Pimp, Thankfully she is Canadian by birth and as such is prevented from ever running for President. By the way being in the computer biz I was wondering what program you use for a "spell checker"? hehe


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Born in Canada, educated at Berkley in Cali, and trained during the time of the MacNamara regime. That should say enough. She's bad news. She's a liar and hypocrite of the greatest order. And some of the things she's done in the past smell fishy.

Huh? Oh, sorry, did I think that out loud?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ron l, you just described EVERY democrat and republican!!!!!


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Mike, I realize that you are absolutely correct about my second part.  But he asked about Jenny Grabguns and it just kinda spewed out.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Mike .....YOU ARE WRONG!!!! There are very good people on both sides. People that have good intentions and values, but differ in the way to attain them. If you would like to point out Where Posthumus has lied or has been a hypocrite, I invite you to do it here. We can both sit here and point out the imperfections of individual politicians, but this one is between these two candidates.

Neal


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I never said that Post Humus lied or was a hypocrite. I don't know Jenny either. I will not waste my time on either of them. When they stop the mud slinging in campaigns I will then listen to them.(this goes for ALL those who run for office) I can't wait for Nov. 6th to get here, NO MORE POLITICAL ADS TO WATCH.

I would be happy as hell if and when political parties are done away with. They just get in the way in making good judgements.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Jennifer Granholm is from Canada. So what? Wasn't former Republican governor George Romney born in Mexico? Dick Posthumus is from Michigan, but that doesn't mean he would be any less corrupt clone than Governor Engler. The Democrats could have picked a candidate from Mars. Anything is better than Engler. 

Much of the state remembers the state of Michigan before the corruption of the Engler administration. The biggest advantage Granholm has is she is 'not' a clone of Engler.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Have you guy been listening to the news? A memo from the mayor of Detroit laying out the back door deals Grandholm will make in exchange for his support. Basically, they're trying to go back to the days of Detroit running the rest of the state again. Raising our taxes and giving to "the city". Do you really want to that again? Remember the statement she made "I think a hunter should be allowed to hunt with a gun if he's LICENSED TO CARRY IT." Forget the hunting license, she was talking about the state's permission for you to have it at all.

She's our attorney general, and hasn't done a thing other than speak out against the 2nd Amendment. It's back to the last 8 years of back biting and polarization.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

dogjaw, Here is one article you may be refering to.

Posthumus plays race card
http://www.detnews.com/2002/politics/0210/05/a01-603300.htm


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

That's the incident, but it's the first time I read this in the Detroit News. I heard it on National Public Radio. It went no where along the lines the DN is taking, and NPR is pretty left wing. How the heck does one connect political corruption with "the race card". This crap makes me sick. Just because the mayor is black, it's somehow a racial issue raised by Granholm. Like always, try to make up issues rather than dealing with the real ones to divert attention away. In my opinion, the Detroit News is a rag for falling for or going along with this crap.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Nearly all politicians are bad! Nearly all politicians are only concerned with the citizen as he/she effects the politicians carreer.

There are a few, very few, who truely want to serve the public rather than themselves. When you find one be sure to vote for him/her. All the others are worthless. Even so, you must vote in order to place the least unwanted individual in office. 

I'd be elated if ever there were a choice between candidates that was a choice between better and best, rather than bad and worse.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Isn't it odd that in Kilpatricks memo he mentioned in his demands that a certain number of "Blacks" be appointed to certain govermnent positions. I thought it was illegal, to hire someone based on their skin color. Oh that's right, minorities have special rights that I do not.

Btw~ Posthmus just earned the endorsment of the the Michigan Regional Council of Carpenters and Millwrights (MRCC). A 25,000 member UNION..........Hmmmm maybe there is a chance for Michigan not to turn into California.

Neal


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Not only that, but Cardinal Miada spoke out with the Roman Catholic Church's position against abortion and kinda hinted around that a Catholic that favors abortion should reassess their position. Granholm supposedly goes to some Catholic church in Plymouth but believes in abortion rights. Now, if Cardinal Miada can get the Catholics in this state to vote this issue alone.....


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Hey Sarge, I don't think you and me agree on much but we do on politicians. I'm with you on this one!!!!


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I don't think we disagree sooooo much.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Maybe you guys should meet more politicians, have dinner with them, meet their families. It is their jobs, to take care of their constituates, if they are kept happy then they get re-elected. Politicians want to keep their jobs as much as anyone. They have made a commitment to this career and rightfully so, will protect it. 

Neal


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I agree with Sarge on the general comment of the majority of politicians and how nice it would be not to be forced to choose the lesser of the evils.

I also agree with Neal about knowing your politicians. I work with both political parties and even today I'm helping a politician seek out some answers on a grant extension. I just said I would take care of it, pass the information on to the client, and will get back to the politician with conclusion. That's more like the way it should work.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Neal, the only ones they take care of is themselves. I'll call John (engler) up tonite to see if he is free. I'd like to ask him if he can really live off that "small" pension or if he needs a few bucks.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Sen. Chris Dingell (D) Trenton, is helping me implement a $ 1.00 donation by hunters at all the license point of purchases in the state.......

Susan Tabor~ Introduced the dove bill, knowing it could be political suicide, but did it anyway.......

I could go on all day......I agree most politicians leave a lot to be desired and will tell you what ever it is you want to hear, but IMO there many good honest people amongst them........

Anyway...back to Jenny being a nightmare........ 

Neal


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Hey Neil,

I see you spelled Kalifornia wrong!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Sorry Dogjaw, but I went through the Public School system..... 

Neal


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I wonder if a politician has illusions of grander when they enter politics for the first time? Do you they honestly feel that they are going to do something good? And just when do they do a flip flop and start to figure out this is a pretty good job, with lots of unknown benefits?

How long has it been since she lived in Canada? It sorta makes me a little nervous to have someone running this state who is from another country. But what really makes me nervous is her constantly changing her stance on seemingly everything. She needs to have more resolve to have my vote, and she can't show me that now, and certainly can't make me believe it in time for me vote for her. Therefore, my vote goes to Mr. Posthumus.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

For Immediate Release
Saturday, October 12, 2002

Granholm pledges to protect people's interests and people's resources, discusses plan for dune protection, citizen participation, and prosecuting polluters

Democratic gubernatorial nominee Jennifer Granholm today lamented the destruction of Michigan's scenic, ecologically important sand dunes under the Engler-Posthumus Administration.

"Michigan's environmental treasures belong to the people of this state," said Granholm. "As servants of the people, the government of this state has an absolute obligation to manage and preserve those treasures in a way that's best for the people, not the special interests. As Governor, I'll be on the people's side."

Granholm made her statements and highlighted her plans to protect and promote Michigan's environment at a dune walk at the Kitchel-Lindquist Duen Preserve in Grand Haven.

"The Engler-Posthumus regime has presided over the acceleration of dune destruction," said Granholm. "The amount of Lake Michigan dune sand mined annually has gone up 50% since 1992, instead of declining as Governor Blanchard and the Legislature envisioned when they amended the dune law in 1989. I'll work to improve enforcement of sand dune protection laws and will support both educational efforts and state Natural Resources Trust Fund grants to buy some of our most scenic remaining dunes."

Granholm noted that at an environmental issues debate in May, Posthumus said he would not support a phase-out of sand dune mining, pledging protection for only a small fraction of the dunes. She also pointed out that in 1995 Posthumus voted against amendments to a polluter pay law that would have made any person who discharges pollutants at levels above residential health standards liable for civil fines.

Key elements of the Granholm/Cherry environmental plan include:

* A ban on new sand dune mining in coastal dunes.
* Expansion of Michigan's bottle deposit law to generate additional revenue for the Natural Resources Trust Fund for purchasing critical dunes and habitats.
* Creation of a citizen oversight commission for the DEQ to assure public participation in decisions on sand dune protection and other critical environmental issues.
* Protection of more than 12,000 acres of critical dunes identified by scientific experts but never brought under protection by the 
Engler-Posthumus Administration.
* Vigorous enforcement of environmental laws and a crack down on polluters.

The Granholm environmental plan can be read in its entirety on the campaign web site at www.granholmforgov.com.


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

Hamilton Reef - "Much of the state remembers the state of Michigan before the corruption of the Engler administration. The biggest advantage Granholm has is she is 'not' a clone of Engler."

Yes, painfully. Under Blanchard many were losing their homes to sky-rocketing property taxes. Today mine are still less than half of what they were in '94.' 

Also, I'm no fan of Engler's environmental record, but a clone of McNamara is much worse than a clone of Engler. Even worse would be one clone of McNamara, as governor, working with another clone of McNamara, as Detroit mayor. I wonder if Jennifer's husband is still getting in on some of those lucrative airport contracts.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

I'd like to know where all this "doubling of sand mining since 1995" is going on at. I live 5 miles from the dunes of Lake Michigan, and 4 miles from a sand mining company. I can tell you there isn't near as much mining going on. Instead of double, it's UNDER HALF of what it used to be from Grand Haven south. Foundries have recycled used sand for a long time now because of this. One sand company in S.W. Mich. went out of business 10 years ago. The second moves only half the sand it used to.

"New" sand mining is already for all practical purposes banned. It makes the local papers here all the time. The mining company is already looking to mine sand away from the dunes in farm ground. I know this for fact, as they approached us to mine the family farm. You can't even buy dune property and put a house on it without DNR permits that prohibit altering the dunes in any way.

The "release" is nothing more than a pack of half truths and out right lies to push peoples buttons. It's full of so much manure, if you dump it on a dune, you could grow corn on it. This isn't news, it's a policical clap trap. I'm just glad it's on electrical instead of print media. That way it won't at it's garbage to the landfills in Michigan.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Dogjaw/Shoes~ Please don't bore Hamilton with the facts and truth...............I don't think he's interested.

Neal


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

dogjaw - Its the 'Sand Dune Crisis.' Much like the 'Child Care Crisis' invented by Al Gore when it was revealed their appointee (I think it was Zoie Baird -sp?) had neglected to hire a legitimate baby sitter.

Whenever a politician wants to address a favorable issue, he/she must first make it seem like a crisis so as to elevate its importance to the audience. Not a bad ploy, eh.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Hey Shoes, you got that right. Don't have any idea on how to deal with the real issues? No problem, just make some up. She had Clinton campaign for her a few weeks ago. Seems she took a few pages out of his "how to lie while looking'em in the eye trick". She also would not deny raising property taxes again.


----------



## TheFlyfisher (Feb 22, 2001)

The way I see it they both are liers with the intent to deceive guess who , "we the people who vote for them". have you ever seen a politician who doesn,t lie ? Both Posthumas @ Granholm with there adds on t.v and radio lie out of there backsides. 
And for us to sit here and say one isn,t lieing and the other is telling the truth we would be just like they are. As it has always been most people vote for a idiot because he is Republician or Democrat and there parents have always been one or the other.
I can,t believe people who vote for someone who they no is a dummy and lier but they vote because they have always voted straight Democrat or Republician. As for bashing one side or the other , they all lie, cheat on there spouses, drink, steal, and if you can name one who is "God", please let me no. 
Just flip a coin on these too people and lets wait to see which one will screw us in the future. Anyone is better then Engler as both parties have found out. But i bet somone thinks he did a fine job while in office, and yes I voted for that jerk last time.
Mike


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Just for the hell of it.

Granholm was just in Washington where ole slimy Hillary held a fund raising get together at her house for Jennifer, it managed to raise 200 grand.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Flyfisher,
I have to disagree with flipping a coin. 35% of the folks don't like the way Bush runs the White House. What you don't see and hear is all the hate and vindictive garbage coming out of it like the last tenure. You think that would have stopped with Gore, or that you wouldn't be fighting to keep your firearms? There is a difference in people and issues. If Engler wasn't governor, Michigan would be bankrupt with Blanchard. Engler's budgets got us a BILLION dollars out of debt. Blanchard always stated "the books are balanced". Now, our Michigan taxes are lower than they've been in a long time. That's money in your pocket to spend on what you want, rather than politicians telling you what the priorities are and spending your money where you don't want it to go.

Back to Granholm:
See now claims she voted in the election concerning Proposal A, but can not (and I quote) "can not remember how I voted".  PLEASE! She expects everyone (well maybe just the party head nodders) to believe that she, a politician, can not remember how she voted on one of the most sweeping changes to school tax law in Michigan history? Give me a break. The Michigan Teachers Assoc. was against Prop. A and since she wants their vote, now she is too. What I find ironic is the local teachers union has republican candidate signs out this time around.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TheFlyfisher _
> * As for bashing one side or the other , they all lie, cheat on there spouses, drink, steal, and if you can name one who is "God", please let me no. *


That has to be one of the most ridiculous, ignorant and irresponsible statements I have ever heard from a grown man.

I'll give you many, maybe even most lie or definitely mislead to protect their jobs, but drink, cheat on their spouses and steal 

I will offer you the same invitation Mike,to point out when Posthumus has lied........while your at it, please give us the name of his mistress, his last bender, and the list of stolen items found in his possession. Facts Mike, not emotional babble.........I'm listening.

Neal


----------



## TheFlyfisher (Feb 22, 2001)

Neal: I will admitt I got a little emotional on the subject but i am sick and tired of all the lies both parties are doing. The bashing and lies aren,t doing either party any good no matter who you are for. You do have your opinion and i have mine on Engler but he has done more harm then good in my opinion as well as others. I was wrong to say that they all steal and cheat and I do omitt that.
Mike


----------

